# Soundtracks with small string section?



## yiph2 (Jun 21, 2022)

Basically the title - could anyone recommend any film that has music only from a small string section (say chamber strings)? Thanks!


----------



## ed buller (Jun 21, 2022)

Psycho is a classic string only score. It’s bigger than a chamber section, though they all play with mutes so it’s dead and factual . It’s also a fantastic score , sinking further and further into dissonance as the bodies pile up.

best

ed


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 22, 2022)

There are a few other instruments (harp, piano, minimal percussion, maybe a few others) but Rachel Portman's score to *The Duchess* heavily features the string section.

Also with other instruments, but perhaps still a useful model: Clint Mansell's score to *The Fountain* features a string section which is simply the Kronos Quartet.


----------



## Pier (Jun 22, 2022)

There Will Be Blood by Johnny Greenwood

I don't know how many players but it doesn't sound like a full orchestra.


----------



## Gil (Jun 23, 2022)

Hello,
"There will be blood" soundtrack seems to use WW and brass (at least in the live film version instrumentation).
However there is a suite for string orchestra and ondes martenot (or oboe).
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## LOU (Jun 23, 2022)

You can check out almost every soundtrack from Jóhann Jóhannsson, he always used small ensemble for strings. Then I can think about this movies/series with small ensembles like Tales from the Loop, Victoria, Macbeth(2015), Sweet Virginia (Blair brothers often use small ensembles). Generally speaking if you focus on indie movies with small/average budget you're gonna find small strings ensembles very often since score budget won't allow anything more. Danny Bensi & Saunder Jurriaans often use small strings too.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Soundtracks with small string section, meaning not a quartet, or quintet, or a large string orchestra. Besides the ones already mentioned on this thread. I think I hear this in the soundtracks for the 'Fargo' Series, by Jeff Russo. 




The 'Succession' Series soundtracks by Nicholas Britell.



I will check my soundtrack library collection to see if I find some others. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Anne Nikitin (I'm a big fan of her soundtracks). Here is her score for the movie 'Untouchable : The Rise and Fall of Henry Weinstein" 



Also here score for the movie 'American Animals' . I love this one, great movie as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Jocelyn Pook Score for the movie 'The Wife'


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Mica Levi , Score for the movie 'Jackie'



and the movie 'Under The Skin'


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Nicholas Britell , Score for the movie 'Moonlight'


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Jeff Danna , Soundtrack for the movie 'Thin Ice'.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Marco Beltrami Soundtrack for '3:10 To Yuma'


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 23, 2022)

Knives Out's OST struck me as a pretty small string section in general.


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 23, 2022)

Titanic (1997)

they die tho :(


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)

Joshua Moshier : Soundtrack for the seiries 'The Shrink Next Door'. A great series to watch as well.


----------

